# bryon south



## 1eyedjack (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anyone watched the videos by Bryon South ? mainly thick stuff or something for the eastern hunter could benefit from.Most are out west with miles of open prarie not much of that here.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know which one of Byron's videos is about hunting in the thick stuff but he bills one of them as just that.

He got a lot of flack for saying it was like hunting in the east when he was hunting in eastern Texas.

But, the thing about these videos is that you can learn from them no matter where they are filmed. Where they are filmed is much less important than figuring out why the people in it are having success. Even though Texas and some other places seem to be covered up with coyotes, those making the videos still have to be doing something right to get them into camera and gun range. Study what that is and you'll learn from any video, no matter where it's filmed.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Byron is from east Texas, that ain't out west lol. Byron is a up front stright dude who won't lead you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I thought that was comical too... East being East Texas. I've seen the video and it has some good footage. It is certainly thick stuff, but as Buker eluded too the population density keeps it from being realistic to most eastern hunters.

As for Byron being a straight-up kinda guy, I'm not sure anymore. I don't know him from Adam but there is a WHOLE FLOCK of people who have recently come out to say he's as crooked as a dogs hind leg. Some of the guys that claim to have taken him under thier wing from the beginning now call him fake, phoney and full of BS.

It seems that anyone that is good at what they do will inevitably have a cheering section and a booing section, having no experience with him personally I cannot judge. I will say that I trust the opinions of many folks who dispise the man, so it leaves me room for doubt about his credibility.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

jrbhunter, I've only meet Byron a couple times and talked to him on the phone, he has always been up front with me.

I hunt now and then with a good friend of his who now lives here in NM, he has known Byron for years and has nothing bad to say about him.

I'm wondering who these guys are that took him under there wing? Did they show him how to hunt? Or was it more of a business type thing?

I do agree if your in the predator calling lamlight, you have a cheering section and a booing section......To bad, but that's the way it is in this nasty World.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Seems like our concerns as hunters should be with ANTI'S instead of other hunters. With all the name calling and trivial bullsh-- wrote about fellow hunters on this site I'm sure they are probably one up on us.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

DOGKILLR, name calling? I don't really think that is what the conversation was about. 
jrbhunter was just passing along information he heard. I have my opinion on Byron as others have, I don't think it's going to ruin the sport of predator hunting because people have opinions. 
More importand then the antis is teaching our young ones about hunting and fishing, that's where the future is. 
Many people have caught on to the anti agenda and understand it is not the right way to think. 
My agenda is to help new predator callers, I sometimes get in trouble doing it because this internet has no face, it's not like talking to someone. It's easy for people to get the wrong idea or to misunderstand.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Danny, I didn't mention any names or particular posts, did I. I have just seen alot of negative things wrote about people in this forum. Heck, after I wrote my first post on here some UPTIGHT dude PMed me and told me I was being rude for typing it in all caps. I was just typing the best I know how. I didn't take typing with the rest of the sissys when I was in school.
Gave me a bad taste in my mouth. I thought that was TRIVIAL.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Lol, ok guy, I can understand that........Now lets get back to predator hunting :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> some UPTIGHT dude PMed me and told me I was being rude for typing it in all caps


That would be me..................... and all I did was politely PM you that typing in all caps was considered shouting on forums. Something I thought you may not have been aware of. I could have done it openly as others have done but I thought it was more polite if private. But as you indicated by your return PM you already knew that and didn't care. If you want to shout or type in a manner that is annoying for most people to read then by all means continue. Remove your foot and the bad taste in your mouth will go away.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

GOHON, thanks for indentifying yourself. "uptight dude." I think you just put your foot in your mouth. No I didn't know it was considered yelling the way I typed it. My post was in no means wrote in a demeaning fashion. I just locked the bar so it wouldn't take forever for me to type it. I would think that something like "KISS MY A--" would be rude but not what I wrote. Don't take the last statement to heart. I am not directing it at you. Please stop the name calling. And Danny, that's what I expect to do on this forum is talk about coyote and other hunting, not peoples spelling and personal intellect. Look through some of the posts and you will see what I'm talking about. Now, lets get back to hunting. Lots of luck to both of you.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Don't worry DOGKLLR, many of us are annoyed by the "Uptight Dude" that professes to be the king of all grammar and hunting technique. The older he gets, the better he was- just keep hunting and don't worry about fools like that.

Danny, I hear Byron was taught a lot about coyotes and a lot about the business of filming and promotion by these folks. Some feel they have a knife in their back after being mistreated after all they had done for him. Others were offended by some "Misrepresentations" of the truth. I am not really keeping up with all that drama but as I mentioned before, I do respect the opinions of many involved.

One of your high school classmates (LB) is on the outs with Byron as well, we hunted in Arizona last month and had a few discussions about this internet medium and the people that follow it. Both owning predator hunting forums we regularly deal with the games being played and the characters involved- Byron has been a hot topic over the past couple months.

One popular guy that has gotten away with murder is Randy Anderson. Dan Thompson could've strung him and his reputation out to dry with some of the crap Randy pulled... but he didn't... again just another situation where someone's popularity put them on a pedestal for pursecution! I believe RA deserved a blemish on his record but never got one... now BS has one and we're debating weather he earned it.

As the world turns-


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone who sets himself in front of the public is inviting public ridicule and scorn. Some of it may or may not be earned and deserved. But, you have to have some thick skin if you choose to go public.

One thing is certain. Byron is not perfect but I don't think he ever said he was???


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe we should all stop calling each other names like "fool". Its pretty hard to claim the moral high ground when you suggest we not call names and then do it yourself. Just an observation.

Jaybic


----------

